# New Buck



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Let's see if I can get this pic up here


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, there. It's sideways...but...I couldn't fix it. Electronically challenged here. lol. I'm hoping to get his this weekend. We'll see. An hour drive with a stinky buck...going to take the truck...he can ride in the back.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

he's purdy...Congrads!!!!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! I like his markings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

That is the biggest goat-beard ever!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is gorgeous Di! Love his levelness and length! Who is he?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice boy!


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Love his beard and color pattern!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats....he is very handsome


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I love his beard, im a sucker for a nice full beard on a buck and a small beard on a doe lol. But his color and length look awesome to. I will be getting my new buck this weekend to. So super exited.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

"Ooh I like him.." were the words out of my mouth when I say the picture. LOL Congrats.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Grats!! He is beautiful!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL, sorry, I forgot about this thread. Liz he's a Walkman son. B MI Sugar Creek VL Tunes Walkman *S, . 
Avolino Farms has Walkman, but, didn't breed him this year. Walkman is a son of "Show Tunes" sired by a son of "Silhouette" (per the Avolino farms website).

Next spring is going to be a really exciting time for me. His name is Broadway. He is probably wondering what the hurry was all about, everybody here is already bred!


----------

